# Atlas 3986 lathe



## Doggggboy (May 23, 2019)

I know an older gentleman who wants to sell his lathe and tooling along with a 5 ton hydraulic press, 36 inch brake and a reciprocating power hacksaw.
The press, brake and saw are worth maybe 500-600 tops. Both the press and brake are home built but are actually really well done.
The lathe seems to be in very good condition and has quick change gearbox, a fair amount of tooling. 3 and 4 jaw chuck ( 4 jaw is newish), faceplate, milling vice attachment and a selection of cutters, drill bits, reamers, live center for the tailstock and various gauges, indicators and calipers.
Someone at a local tool supply told him it would cost 8 grand to replace today. 
He said he will get back to me with a price this week for the package.
Assuming he comes back with something realistic, as in far less than even half of that, what would be a reasonable price?


----------



## trlvn (May 23, 2019)

I had to look up that model number.  This is the lathe, right?

http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/page4.html

12" swing, 36" between centres.  This particular model was bench mounted; didn't come with the nice steel stand.  Sears sold the exact same machines with "Craftsman" badges.  I think the equivalent model number is 101.07403.

I can't really advise on price.  All the extras you mentioned are certainly worth something.  Take the price of just of just one reamer, for example.  The milling attachment could cost over $500 CAN if you had to buy it separately.  I watched a video the other day with a guy just hogging metal off with the milling attachment on his 12 inch Atlas.  (Are there end mill holders or collets included with the lathe?)  You should get a complete list of what comes with the package and assess what it is worth to you.

As far as the $8k _replacement_ cost, that isn't relevant.  Sure, all new stuff of the same quality and capacity would be a lot of money.  Even if this is a very late model Atlas, it was still made nearly 40 years ago.  You might want to insure it for that value but that's different.

Incidentally, MrPete222 on YouTube did a 3 part series on how to assess a used machine before purchase.  First part is here:






Second part focuses on the 12", I believe.

Craig


----------



## Doggggboy (May 24, 2019)

trlvn said:


> I had to look up that model number.  This is the lathe, right?
> 
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/page4.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig. I have a bad feeling he is going to come back with some unrealistic price but I guess we'll see. He wants to sell the stuff to fund a "project"


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 24, 2019)

Pricing is heavily dependant on machine condition. Through I can tell you that unless it includes diamonds 8k is too much.

Atlas lathe is an economy lathe & its old - it is at least 40 years old - lets say 50.

Size 12x36 is perfect for most hobby use. Where are you located? Price in Ontario is at least 20% less then in Alberta. 

With 3 jaw / 4 jaw and face-plate and some tooling I think the lathe if in "average" condition here in AB with some stand would be an OK deal for around ... $2000. The milling attachment is not really worth much - sure if you felt like finding one and buying one someone may ask $500 for it. It is ultra speciality item & good luck selling it. If you really need to put a price on it then I would not consider it more than $200 if in good condition - preferably if you don't plan on milling on the lathe try to exclude it form the sale or consider it in bonus territory. I rather have $200 then that milling attachment - but I have milling machines for milling. 

As for used tooling you need to provide a list. New reamer in size that you need is worth $$$. Used reamer in size that is odd is worth scrap metal price - i.e. not really much $. Trust me on eBay I bid on a box of new and used reamers 40lbs worth and I won with $30 USD. Seller cancelled the sale - guess he didn't want to sell hundred plus reamers some new for price of like 3 new. Yes it MAY cost a fortune to buy it new - don't go into that trap - just b/c reamer cost $100 plus new doesn't mean its now worth more then a $1 - even in usable condition. BTW you can get used reamers in common sizes for usually about $1-$2 USD up to say 3/4. 

What could bust the price is the quality of chucks - for example if they are nice brand name chucks. Nice QC tool post - say Aloris (not a clone) with 10 tool holders would bust the price a lot.

Why $2000? Well you can get used much newer 14x40 for under $4000. You can get used 12x36 newer model for $3000. Heck if you look around hard you can get NEW 12x24 Chinese without QCGB but change gears for around $2500 plus taxes.... So we cannot exactly price old used Atlas, not exactly great quality lathe at over $2000. 

"5 ton hydraulic press, 36 inch brake and a reciprocating power hacksaw"

Well the press is probably like $50. The brake is around $200 tops - unless it is some nice model made in USA - home build is not "nice US factory" - maybe better then Chinese - you can get new one on sale for around $275. Not sure about the power hacksaw, but for $250 which you suggests its worth it better be in good condition and be able to do what 4x6 band-saws do. So $500 seems about right if all is in good order and power hacksaw is nice. 

Please get more specific on included measurement stuff & condition. Some of it could be worth a lot of $ some next to nothing.


----------



## kylemp (May 24, 2019)

Doggggboy said:


> I know an older gentleman who wants to sell his lathe and tooling along with a 5 ton hydraulic press, 36 inch brake and a reciprocating power hacksaw.
> The press, brake and saw are worth maybe 500-600 tops. Both the press and brake are home built but are actually really well done.
> The lathe seems to be in very good condition and has quick change gearbox, a fair amount of tooling. 3 and 4 jaw chuck ( 4 jaw is newish), faceplate, milling vice attachment and a selection of cutters, drill bits, reamers, live center for the tailstock and various gauges, indicators and calipers.
> Someone at a local tool supply told him it would cost 8 grand to replace today.
> ...


What's the brake look like? Got pics?


----------



## Doggggboy (May 25, 2019)

kylemp said:


> What's the brake look like? Got pics?


I thought it looked pretty good but no pics and it was kind of buried in the corner of the shop. If I go back I'll try to get one.
Dan


----------



## Doggggboy (May 25, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> Pricing is heavily dependant on machine condition. Through I can tell you that unless it includes diamonds 8k is too much.
> 
> Atlas lathe is an economy lathe & its old - it is at least 40 years old - lets say 50.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips Tom. I'm located near Regina.
I'll have to wait and see what price he comes back at. I'm in no rush and can definitely wait for a deal that makes more sense if the price is too much.

Dan


----------

